# My custom Diamondback Response



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

What do y'all think? The only stock parts left on the bike are the frame and the brakes. I honestly don't feel like listing the upgrades that are on it. I think they are pretty apparent in the photos.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Prettie!!

May I ask what rims and fork those are? They look outstanding on the bike. I have an Overdrive my self and it's serving me well


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Eyeshield25 said:


> Prettie!!
> 
> May I ask what rims and fork those are? They look outstanding on the bike. I have an Overdrive my self and it's serving me well


Hate to be critical but what rims those are couldn't possibly be more clear. If you can't identify them through the third picture, I'm not sure anyone can help you.

Bike looks good, looks like a road warrior with those tires.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Now that I looked it up $600 for the set, yikes!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nice upgrades, but "custom" means that the frame (at minimum) was built to your specifications by a custom builder (or yourself, if you had those skills).

you assembled factory parts. you chose nicely, for sure, but it's not custom.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I had an old respone that I upgraded like that, untill I got a great deal on a full sus frame and ended up raplacing that as well.... only bit left was the seat, which went pretty quickly


----------



## Edirty6 (Jun 23, 2012)

do you ride any trails with it. or is it just for commuting. good looking bike, but i wouldnt trust the tires on it if you plan on hauling it on dirt


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> Hate to be critical but what rims those are couldn't possibly be more clear. If you can't identify them through the third picture, I'm not sure anyone can help you.
> 
> Bike looks good, looks like a road warrior with those tires.


lol


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

What's up with the tires? Nice ride otherwise.


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

Actually the bike is used for the trails only. Lol. The tires are just thin. They still have knobs. Tires are definitely next thing on my list to get. I'm going to get Kenda small blocks I think.mbut Im just waiting a bit. The tires don't do bad on the trails surprisingly, the only time they are bad is when it is wet. Oh and sorry, upgraded, not custom


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Those tires make it look like a girls roadie bike. Just kidding, it looks very nice!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i'd imagine anything loose you just get stuck. i like my tires like my girls.... big and wide lol.. my gf would kill me if she saw this. she's like 100lbs and thinks she's fat. i love women


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> i'd imagine anything loose you just get stuck. i like my tires like my girls.... big and wide lol.. my gf would kill me if she saw this. she's like 100lbs and thinks she's fat. i love women


Hahaha thats great


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

How much travel was on the stock fork? The bike looks super raked out and might be stressing the head tube. 

Good job on the upgrades, hope you did the work yourself. Personally I'd do brakes before all the bling upgrades since its a safety issue but some people like looks over performance.


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice bike, I have an 11 DB Response ( upgraded ) as well. Change the brakes to Avid BB7's 
I did and I love em. 

Nice Wheel set on that, though I must admit your tire choice has me scratching my head.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

need.
new.
lawnchair.






lol...bike looks solid, OP!


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> How much travel was on the stock fork? The bike looks super raked out and might be stressing the head tube.
> 
> Good job on the upgrades, hope you did the work yourself. Personally I'd do brakes before all the bling upgrades since its a safety issue but some people like looks over performance.


Stock was 100 mm of travel. Current are 120mm. Thanks! The brakes actually work well enough to where they are not dangerous. So I bought the other upgrades.


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

Pakpal73 said:


> Nice bike, I have an 11 DB Response ( upgraded ) as well. Change the brakes to Avid BB7's
> I did and I love em.
> 
> Nice Wheel set on that, though I must admit your tire choice has me scratching my head.


When I upgrade my brakes I'm definitely going to be going hydraulic. So no to bb7's. Lol. Thanks! I like my wheels. And I didn't choose my tires. It is a set my dad already had, and I didn't want to buy new ones.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

It looks great! Tell us about the ride.

I have a 2007 DB Response Sport. I have no plans to upgrade the Hayes mechanical discs. They work just fine for the riding I do. The geometry on my bike is for the stock 120mm RST forks. I imagine that it would actually handle better with 100mm forks.

Do you have a weight for this bike?


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

DavyRay said:


> It looks great! Tell us about the ride.
> 
> I have a 2007 DB Response Sport. I have no plans to upgrade the Hayes mechanical discs. They work just fine for the riding I do. The geometry on my bike is for the stock 120mm RST forks. I imagine that it would actually handle better with 100mm forks.
> 
> Do you have a weight for this bike?


It rides really well!! I love it! A brake upgrade would be so nice though... But I'm only 17 and dont want to fork out any more money at the moment for a nice set, I have other things i need to pay for. But I do want some new tires, which I will probably order this week. The current ones work surprisingly well, but they do freak me out mentally. Which is the majority of the battle. I didn't feel like paying to buy new tires since I already had the nice light weight ones, but now I'm going to. The bike weighs roughly 24-25 pounds i think. That was just a rough me weighing myself, then weighing myself with the bike and finding the difference, but it is sooo much lighter than it was stock.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

If you're not spinning out on climbs or washing out in turns, keep the tires.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

Nrlions said:


> It rides really well!! I love it! A brake upgrade would be so nice though... But I'm only 17 and dont want to fork out any more money at the moment for a nice set, I have other things i need to pay for. But I do want some new tires, which I will probably order this week. The current ones work surprisingly well, but they do freak me out mentally. Which is the majority of the battle. I didn't feel like paying to buy new tires since I already had the nice light weight ones, but now I'm going to. The bike weighs roughly 24-25 pounds i think. That was just a rough me weighing myself, then weighing myself with the bike and finding the difference, but it is sooo much lighter than it was stock.


 I have been eyeing these on Competitive Cyclist. I don't have any experience with them but they are tubeless compatible. $37.50 + shipping for a set. They offer free shipping on orders over $50 if you need anything else (Like Stan's sealant). Here are the reviews. People are claiming that they get over 1,000 miles on a set which is crazy. The most I have ever gotten out of any tire is 600mi (plenty of tread but the rubber has lost its grip).


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

FireLikeIYA said:


> I have been eyeing these on Competitive Cyclist. I don't have any experience with them but they are tubeless compatible. $37.50 + shipping for a set. They offer free shipping on orders over $50 if you need anything else (Like Stan's sealant). Here are the reviews. People are claiming that they get over 1,000 miles on a set which is crazy. The most I have ever gotten out of any tire is 600mi (plenty of tread but the rubber has lost its grip).


thanks! ill check them out even though i think i made up my mind already


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

I just bought some Michelin Wild Race'r Advanced tires. I'm excited!!


----------



## Someformofhuman (Jun 15, 2012)

How much did those rims cost you? I sure hope they are cheaper then the EA90XC.


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

Someformofhuman said:


> How much did those rims cost you? I sure hope they are cheaper then the EA90XC.


yes, they are cheaper than the ea90xc thankfully! I got them for about 350 for the set online


----------



## LIVZY (Sep 1, 2012)

looks nice good job!


----------



## Jerz_subbie (Sep 1, 2012)

That's a lot of money to put into a Response, but nice bike!

That chair ruins the pics. Nice bike, great background, nice deck, old busted chair haha


----------



## ichor20 (Sep 1, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

Jerz_subbie said:


> That's a lot of money to put into a Response, but nice bike!
> 
> That chair ruins the pics. Nice bike, great background, nice deck, old busted chair haha


Thanks! Even though it isn't much of a response now. Just the brakes since I don't have much money left, and the frame. The frame is pretty decent though. Brakes are junk... But I the reason I wanted to build a bike is because I can buy a much better frame down the road. And I don't think the chair ruins it. It adds character


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

How many times have you jumped it into that pond/lake?
I would be soooooo tempted!


----------



## meanean (Sep 3, 2012)

cool bike, I have one too


----------



## MtnMauler (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice looking bike. I almost picked up a response.


----------



## Nrlions (Aug 9, 2012)

AlexDeLarge said:


> How many times have you jumped it into that pond/lake?
> I would be soooooo tempted!


iv jumped in a bunch of times! its nice after a hot summer game. And its fun to jump off and catch a football someone else is throwing to you


----------

